# Hinges for perspex door.



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Guys yu may well have seen some of my other posts about building a new viv and now I have another question.

I have purchased some perspex to use at the top, this will not be the main door as I am likely to be using sliding glass doors at the front. However I would quite like to hinge the perspex at the top so I have the option to open it for whatever reason. This may be harder than I think and if so will scrap the idea.

However I was wondering if anyone has used any glass or perspex hinges and if so where they got them from?

The other issue I can for see with using hinges is that I will obviously have to drill them into the MDF which could allow moisture to get in, So any tips to avoid this would be helpful. 

Alternatively shall I just ignore this idea? :blush:


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Hi Guys yu may well have seen some of my other posts about building a new viv and now I have another question.
> 
> I have purchased some perspex to use at the top, this will not be the main door as I am likely to be using sliding glass doors at the front. However I would quite like to hinge the perspex at the top so I have the option to open it for whatever reason. This may be harder than I think and if so will scrap the idea.
> 
> ...


You could just use normal hinges drill through the perspex and bolt them on and skew them into the wood not alot of water will get in if you do them tight they will be fine


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah true can always run a little sealant round them too. 

I was thinking about using normal hinges but maybe I am going over the top because was thinking of the acrylic hinges lol. Guess its only a viv lol.


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

Jimma said:


> Yeah true can always run a little sealant round them too.
> 
> I was thinking about using normal hinges but maybe I am going over the top because was thinking of the acrylic hinges lol. Guess its only a viv lol.


Yes :lol2: they are just hinger they all do the same thing and if you are worried about the wood you could just use a bit at the varnish it will seal them but if you don't it won't realy afect it


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The correct way to attach fittings to wood with screws if moisture is a problem, is to drill oversized holes first and fill them with epoxy resin, when the resin has cured drill small pilot holes and screw the hinge in place normally.

Any moisture that finds it's way along the screw thread will be stopped by a plug of solid epoxy.


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Graham said:


> The correct way to attach fittings to wood with screws if moisture is a problem, is to drill oversized holes first and fill them with epoxy resin, when the resin has cured drill small pilot holes and screw the hinge in place normally.
> 
> Any moisture that finds it's way along the screw thread will be stopped by a plug of solid epoxy.


And that's why I ask the question! Lol I have learnt something new thanks Graham


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

These are the ones i stock (they are cheaper now) and have matching handles too.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/184120-vivarium-glass-door-hinges-any.html


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

In the past I drill the Perspex and bolt the hinges on and I use aqua seal a dab on the hole in mdf before you screw the screw in will seal it lovely so no moisture gets into the wood!


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Lotus Nut said:


> These are the ones i stock (they are cheaper now) and have matching handles too.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/184120-vivarium-glass-door-hinges-any.html


I picked up these hinges last night work perfectly and look good, saved the drilling and screwing into the Perspex.

Thanks Lotusnut just what I was after!


----------

